# Looking For A 26" Super Sport.....



## PCHiggin (Apr 21, 2012)

....Or Sports Tourer. I have a sweet Kool Lemon '72 24" S/S but its just a bit small for me. I'll trade it or trade/cash for a 26"er in like condition.I'm in the Detroit area.Thanks


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 22, 2012)

*Bump...*

Still looking.I just realized its been almost 5 years since I started this search.I found the Conti but have yet to find that just right 26"er S/S or S/T.I might get to AA this year and find one.


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 29, 2012)

*Bump.....*

How about a 26" frame?


----------



## vincev (Apr 29, 2012)

I wish you lived closer.I have 3 of them.They all have Brooks saddles now.
this one is totally original and stunning




this one has a great color with yellow tires



this one is almost original except the baar wrap


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 29, 2012)

*They're Very Nice....*



vincev said:


> I wish you lived closer.I have 3 of them.They all have Brooks saddles now.
> this one is totally original and stunning
> 
> 
> ...




Mines a beauty too,Just not a 26" frame.


----------



## vincev (Apr 29, 2012)

I got it.your looking for a 26 inch frame.will keep my eyes open.


----------



## vincev (May 2, 2012)

PC,check this one out.Great color with Brooks saddle at a good price.Its a tall bike but doesnt say what size.
http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/bik/2971642459.html


----------



## HARPO (May 2, 2012)

Yes, the 26'' frames are really difficult to find. I have 2, one in orange and one in green. It took quite a while to find them, and both were off of ebay some years back. The orange wasn't even listed as a Sports Tourer, just a tall framed Schwinn. keep looking, one will show up!

Sorry, mine aren't for sale.


----------



## Uniblab (May 2, 2012)

Not sure if they're 26" frames but I've seen quite a few ads for Contis on Craigslist in both the Seattle and Portland


----------



## vincev (May 2, 2012)

heres a 26 incher
http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/bik/2992179509.html


----------



## killerbug (Dec 3, 2013)

*SS and St*

A shame also you are not in the Phoenix area.  If you are still looking I have both a SS and a ST in 26 inch.  I've had three ST's over the years and am currently riding a '72 in opaque green that is definitely NOT ever going to be for sale.


----------

